# Welcome Jon Spackman



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Please join in welcoming *Jon Spackman* to the DBSTalk.com staff.

Jon is a DishNetwork subscriber and became a member of DBSTalk.com in February of 2005. He has extensive knowledge of the 942 receiver, owning two of them, and will be helping users with their questions.

Jon is 29 and resides in Westminster, CA.

:balloons: *Welcome, Jon!* :welcome_s​


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Welcome Jon, now all you have to do is get married and your life will be complete.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The artist formerly known as J5Races.....

Welcome Jon. :welcome_s


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hats off to the 'races?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s jon. enjoy the ride. It does get bumpy at times. :dance01:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome, Jon. Thanks for bringing your time and expertise to bear for those of us who own 942's. Now if you can do something with E* to get us a better break for hardware upgrades . . .

John


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s jon. enjoy the ride. It does get bumpy at times. :dance01:


:bonk1: No need to scare him off yet Mr. Barry.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the club Jon . Thanks for helping us out.


----------

